# amuse  dragonfly



## Tabitha (Oct 20, 2007)

I have noticed dragonfly is easily amused by particular *words* so I have started a list of some of her favorites:

sniffy
catfish bait
lubricant
tool
naked

After we get a few more added to our list maybe we can have a contest to see who can write the most amusing short story containing all the words on the list  .


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 20, 2007)

Well aren't you just the funny lady today?  I have an 11 year old boy who thinks those words are funny too!!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 23, 2007)

That sounds like a plan to me Tab!  I get tickled whenever she says some word or something about a word!LOL  I love laughing with you guys!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

LMAO! TOO FUNNY!


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 24, 2007)

sniffy 
catfish bait 
lubricant 
tool 
naked 
butt
case of ash


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 24, 2007)

I just used my mod powers to add to your list Tab.  Dragon's last case of "funny words" is now updated   She is a riot! 8) 

Paul.... :wink: !


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 24, 2007)

OK, this short story is begining to evolve, something about 11 year old boys skipping school...


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 24, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> OK, this short story is begining to evolve, something about 11 year old boys skipping school...



OK, I see where you are going with this......    

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 24, 2007)

Now, get your mind outta dragonfly's gutter soapman...


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 24, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Now, get your mind outta dragonfly's gutter soapman...



OK, sorry "mommy!"  :cry: Please don't wash my mouth out with your handcrafted soap!  It smells good, but tastes like -- ash a whole-- lot!    Second time today I've cracked myself up!LOL

Paul....


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 24, 2007)

hahahahahah you guys are silly


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 24, 2007)

We try to make you laugh and we enjoy the fun.    If I could not laugh with you guys......I'd be very sad I think. 8) 

With this post, 600 and counting!  Am I that big of a talker/loudmouth? LOL

Paul... :wink:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 25, 2007)

You just like to chat sweety!!!!


----------

